# Mischievous 5 month old puppy- Any advice welcome



## Ahkeem09 (Feb 15, 2020)

We have brought a cockapoo who is now 5 months old we have named him Leo, we've had him for 3 weeks now. I am a full-time university student who commutes to university, I live with my mum who is a wheelchair user and frequently in pain due to her conditions. 

We were told before we had him that no prior training had been done. 

As soon as we got him we started treat training although not receptive at first he eventually took a very strong liking to treats. We have worked on sit, stay, lay down, paw, recall and roll over, he seems to be doing well on them fronts however he struggles to understand the concept of games like fetch, sometimes he just doesn't want to play with me with the toy. 

He refuses to just stay in one place and loves to run around everywhere he also has a habit of jumping up which we are trying to beat as it is severely painful if he jumps on my mum's legs. He also tries to jump even leap onto the sofa however he is not allowed and he refuses to listen to 'no'. We take him down after telling him 'no' and 'off' and he repeatedly continues to jump. When he gets too hyper we give him a little break in his crate then let him back out. 

Whilst training he is receptive but only because of the treat when treats are not involved, he only listens sometimes. He comes when called on occasion too. 

When walking him he tends to bite the leash when at home. Outside he persistently pulls. We are attempting to work on that by stopping and rewarding him when he's calm and continuing to walk but usually, he will have the treat then lunch forward at full force. When in an open field on a long leash he does come when called but has no interest in toys. I would like to teach him heel but he is refusing, I am currently trying to walk with a treat on my left-hand side and rewarding good behaviour but it is rare for him to show good behaviour. He also cries when on my local high street which I am unsure as to why; I try to treat him and stroke him but he refuses to acknowledge me. 

Another concern is that he keeps digging at his bed, pulling out the fluff, chewing it and spitting it out, he does this throughout the night (despite plenty of play and training throughout the day although it does seem he is never ever tired and rarely naps throughout the day) sometimes even does it during the day. 

Surprisingly, he hates being washed, he tries to jump out, even which treats (which he pays no attention to) and once we're done with the wash he refuses to be dried, I pick him up and try to dry him when it is impossible I put on the heater and let him dry naturally then I brush him.

I read online that Cockapoos are famous for being lapdogs and my mum was looking so forward for him to be a cuddly lapdog in the evening however he refuses to stay on laps more than 5 seconds he wiggles out of it even with treats and affection. I myself would relish the opportunity to cuddle with him during the days but he refuses to and continues to be a whirlwind by jumping on things and grabbing things he's not supposed to. I would really love it if he was more affectionate with us. 

As my university timetable has a slight increase for this period I would need to be at university from early hours till early evening. My mum would be home alone with him and have him in the crate majority of this time letting him out for toilet breaks and food breaks. He will have a few teething toys, a kong and a walk before I leave. I am looking for a lunchtime dog walker to help break this up as it seems unfair for him. It would be heartbreaking for both me and my mum if we have to rehome him. 


I was just wondering if there was any advice all is welcome.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is a baby who needs your guidance to learn how to behave and you have only had him for a very short time. I think you need to be honest about whether you and your mum truly have the time and energy to teach him to become the dog you want. 

Relationships need building and pups have lots of energy and need their physical and mental needs to be met every day. Cuddling on laps is something which evolves rather than something you can force however much you want it.

It sounds like he has learned that jumping on the sofa is a great way of getting your attention so he continues to do it, block access or have him trail a line so you can intercept him. It is also far easier to teach a dog what you do want them to do rather than what you don't - so teach him 4 feet on the floor is good and his bed or crate is a wonderful place to be - and don't use his crate for punishment or for confining for too long. Sounds like he really needs a larger space and much more to do during the day


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. He just sounds like a 5 month puppy. If you wanted a lap dog maybe you we have been better off with a rescue, you could have seen how it was. 
Puppies are hard work a affection and loyalty comes with time an patience. 
My pup is 11 months now an to be honest I’ve given up buying soft toys as he also just chews them along with is bed so now has a plastic dog bed with a covered pad. 
From my experience, it’s going to take a good few months of training and helping him understand what you expect of him. Anyway, if you’re really patient an put in the work with him he will become the lapdog ( mine cuddles next to me on sofa)you want depending on 
size. Good luck


----------



## Mom2Gus (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Ahkeem09,
Leo, cute name, really is acting his age. Sounds like you are doing all the correct things in Training, but you are expecting him to act like an adult dog instead of a puppy. It just takes time and lots of patience to bring out the wonderful nature we Cockapoo lovers adore. He may never grow out of being a chewer, so have healthy items for him to enjoy. Right now he may be still teething, but our 3 year old Gus cannot have any toys without us around because he is goes through a toy in a half hour. Sterilized elk horns are the best thing we found to keep him happy. AND, what great teeth he has! 
Hopefully your Leo will follow your commands and settle down to become the wonderful lap dog you envision. I'm writing this as Gus is sitting on my lap with his head half on my Lap top. Good Luck


----------



## eeverett (Jan 1, 2017)

*Yes Normal young cockapoo behavior*

I agree with everyone who has said that this is normal. And don't expect it to change anytime soon. My husband and I adopted a 6month old cockapoo from someone who bought him but found him to be too much for them. Though too adorable, not to love, he was too much for us as well, even though we are both retired and home a lot. We could get nothing done with him around so had him in "doggy day care" two full days a week. Everyone said he would settle down a few months after being neutered but this didn't make too much of a difference. Over time he has slowly become less rambunctious and we eventually tapered and stopped the day care about a year ago. He is about to turn 4. This is a very high energy breed; very social, playful and curious. Mine is not a lap dog, although he gives lots of affection in his way (mostly kisses and tail wagging). For your mom you may be looking for a different personality.


----------

